# Citizen GMT Diver BJ710-89E - Quick Review....



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Big picture first impression, it's a little guy's big watch. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Sits tall and big, but lug to lug (49.5 mm or so) is not too much. 114 grams on bracelet with 4 links removed. 100 grams on my Borealis strap. I think I am more inclined to keep it on a rubber strap. The bracelet is fine. It doesn't have a diver's extension which is a good thing given Citizen's bulky solution to diver's extensions embedded in the Clasp. Bracelet is 22mm and tapers to 20mm at the clasp by the way. My biggest disappointment is that the lume is really weak. Bummer. This it first Citizen to have come with the the tank!

Overall - Great Hawaii vacation watch. Gonna be my kind of beater when I am not going g-shock when doing house carpentry and painting. Won't pain me to see it get beaten up. Think it will handle the beating well. Weak lume is a big bummer.

Sorry for the dirty crystal in the first shot. I am just trying to give real "in the field" look! OK, I am sloppy


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Great looking watch! What's it diameter? And height? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the quick and dirty review! I have a 6.5" wrist as well. Can you share anything on how the movement works? I had read in another thread that it had a quickset 12-hour (local) hand, but your PM makes me think it doesn't.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Sure. It has a quick set on the 12 hour when pulled out to first stop and turned clock wise and it only goes forward hours. Turning it counter clockwise makes the date move forward. On my favorite GMT movements the local time can go forward and backwards. To change the date you have to move the local time around to cross the 12:00 AM and the date will change forwards are backwards based upon the direction you're turning the local hours. Let's say you are in NY and going to LA. You'd have to move the local hour hand over the 12:00 AM and bring it to the 3 hour earlier time which would change the date forward one day, so you would then have to click the date like 31 times to get it back to today. It's just a bit sloppy. Not too many GMTs work the way I like them - Rolex, Omega, Seiko GMT Spring drive, and Seiko Kinetic GMT all work in the cooler way - in my opinion. I know I am doing a crappy job explaining it. Really simply on the Citizen GMT local time can only be moved forward and in cooler GMT movements the local time can be moved forward and and back. The Citizen is a bit more of a hassle adjusting when traveling to an earlier time zone. It's the same as the movements I like when going to a later time zone.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the quick and dirty review! I have a 6.5" wrist as well. Can you share anything on how the movement works? I had read in another thread that it had a quickset 12-hour (local) hand, but your PM makes me think it doesn't.


All Citizen GMTs that I have seen are true GMTs, with the quickset hour hand and the date tied to it. They're awesome. This is the same B876 movement as the Nighthawk, etc.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Great looking watch! What's it diameter? And height?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Citizen on it's Japan website says 43mm wide and 13.8 high - https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=BJ7110-89E

I am on a trip myself and away from my calipers at the moment, so I will go with what they claim..


----------



## tmvu13 (Dec 28, 2018)

nice, congrats! looking at getting one too! glad you like it.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very helpful explanation, @BB-SF. Thanks for taking the time to write that out. Agreed, that's a bit goofy! I have an Omega Seamaster Professional (quartz) that has a quickset hour hand. Super easy for changing time zones forward and backward. Shame this Citizen only lets you go forward quickly. I appreciate you sharing how it works for you.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With a “slim” wrist it sounds like the sort of dive GMT I should be wearing. Not so sure about the Hawaii thing - do you think it would suit the East coast of England instead? :-d


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

sticky said:


> With a "slim" wrist it sounds like the sort of dive GMT I should be wearing. Not so sure about the Hawaii thing - do you think it would suit the East coast of England instead? :-d


You could pull it off dude!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have the LE and really like the colours....good grab and go + gym watch......haven't tried it on straps yet!


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a picture of it amongst some other Citizen divers...


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Have the LE and really like the colours....good grab and go + gym watch......haven’t tried it on straps yet!

Totally agree its a good watch for the gym! Dig the colors of your watch. I was just looking for something less bold at this time. I was the quiet kid in the back of the classroom kind of kid!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BB-SF said:


> Re: Have the LE and really like the colours....good grab and go + gym watch......haven't tried it on straps yet!
> 
> Totally agree its a good watch for the gym! Dig the colors of your watch. I was just looking for something less bold at this time. I was the quiet kid in the back of the classroom kind of kid!


I hear ya.... but I love dark cased watches,and throw in everything else - eco drive, WR, gmt - and I was pulled in!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I just saw the blue one today. 

I think the blue color goes with the "role" of the watch well. :think:

*Citizen BJ7111-86L*









- Thomas

.


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I agree. Great looking watch.
Thanks for the quick review of it!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziptie said:


> All Citizen GMTs that I have seen are true GMTs, with the quickset hour hand and the date tied to it. They're awesome. This is the same B876 movement as the Nighthawk, etc.


As stated above, the main hour hand can only be quickset forwards, but depending on whether you're traveling east or west, you may have to set the time backwards as well.


----------



## 3366carlos (May 20, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

BB-SF said:


> Here's a picture of it amongst some other Citizen divers...
> View attachment 14226547


Very cool. I was concerned with the size but side-by-side with the other models in this pic it doesn't look overwhelmingly large at all.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> Here's a picture of it amongst some other Citizen divers...
> View attachment 14226547


Thank you - very helpful!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> ...


Another question ccame to mind, could you please answer? What box did it arrive in?


----------

